# Automatic Water System for Loft, Breeding Cage and Kit Boxes



## siddiqir (Jun 3, 2002)

I am planing to setup automatic water system. I need help/advise on how to setup.

Regards, -Rauf


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Suggest you talk to a feed store where they sell this kind of thing. They should have some tips for you.
I do not use them.
Regards,
Carl


----------

